# Bad pains day after egg collection



## Ducktales

Hi I am doing ivf with icsi and had my egg collection yesterday - got 10 eggs and given a leaflet about OHSS as borderline that I might suffer.
Wanted to ask anyone who might be able to assist, over the course of today the pain is becoming worse, it is like a stabbing pain on my left hand side and feels like trapped wind and upset stomach and I am very bloated, is this normal the day after egg collection?
Am taking paracetamol but not helping
I don't have any of the listed OHSS symptoms and can wee but it hurts at the end of passing urine and hurts when I stand up or move around

It is probably quite normal but can anyone set my mind at rest
Xx


----------



## Lans

I had the same thing! Not sureif it is normal or not but mine went away a few days later! Good luck!


----------



## valentine1

Yep I had similar pain. Mine last for 2 full days afterwards and I still found it uncomfortable to laugh too hard or get up too quickly 5 days later at transfer. And yes to the end of urinating, that pain hurt! If it gets any worse maybe call your clinic and double check but hopefully it starts to ease. Goodluck as well!!!


----------



## Ducktales

Thank you so much


----------



## blessedlife

Hi all. I had ER four days ago (hopefully we have some blasts for transfer tomorrow) and I have been very sore. I'm starting to feel better but it's been a slow process. I think the thing to watch for with OHSS is a sudden development of swollen abdomen, pain or weight gain. Drink lots of coconut water, gatorade or smart water. The trick is to hydrate with fluids containing electrolytes. Good luck to us all! :thumbup:


----------



## AbbyLink

GIIIIRRRLLL! Yes. I had a lot of pain for aout 5 day after retrieval. The best day I felt was actually the day of my transfew this past Sat. I'm currently one day past. The meds stimulated my overies so much that are enlarged so I'm still feeling discomfort. One was even pushing into my bladder so i was uncomfortable until I could use the restroom. They said I will go back to normal eventually. They retrieved 27 eggs so I was very sore. I prayed and rested and drank tons of gatorade and water so thankfully no OHSS for us!


----------



## Ducktales

Thank you everyone
Good luck to all of us
Xxxx


----------

